# Irene, Marino.



## blonde9

May someone tell me how do you write in Russian the names "Irene" and "Marino"? They are my sister and brother and I wanna make a tattoo. 
I would also wanna know how to write "breath".
Thank you so much, I'm looking forward to all your answers!


----------



## rusita preciosa

Where is the stress in their names? "Ir*e*ne" and "Mar*i*no"? 
Is the second "e" in Irene silent or pronounced?

There are several synonyms for 'breath". What is the context?


----------



## rusita preciosa

blonde9 said:


> I would also wanna want to know how to write "breath".


----------



## morzh

1. Irene - Айрин
2. Marino - Марино

3. You cannot write "breath" in Russian. If you want the translation - "дыхание", but if you mean some "mushy stuff" like "you are my breath" - we have different words for that. Anyway, wouldn't use it standalone.


----------



## rusita preciosa

morzh said:


> 1. Irene - Айрин


I doubt it. This is English pronounciation. That's why I asked the OP how the name is pronounced.

EDIT: depending on pronounciation, it could be *Ирэн, Ирэни, Ирэнe*... etc...


----------



## morzh

rusita preciosa said:


> I doubt it. This is English pronounciation. That's why I asked the OP how the name is pronounced.
> 
> EDIT: depending on pronounciation, it could be *Ирэн, Ирэни, Ирэнe*... etc...




The question asked in English, without any other language specification, by default asks for answer in English and for English sources.
If the sources are not English, that should be clearly stated; otherwise I consider my answers correct.

BTW: why correcting "wanna"? Are we no allowed to use spoken forms here? I saw them used in Russian, and plenty so.


----------



## dec-sev

morzh said:


> The question asked in English, without any other language specification, by default asks for answer in English and for English sources.
> If the sources are not English, that should be clearly stated; otherwise I consider my answers correct.


У blonde9 родной язык испанский, а "Irene" and "Marino" -- её (может, кончено и _его_, но это неважно) брат и сестра -- it's stated clearly enough -- and if logic doesn't fail  it would be a safe guess to say that we're dealing with Spanish names, my dear Watson


----------



## blonde9

Ohh yes they are Spanish names!(I'm Spanish). Sorry I didn't say that before, I don't really know how to use this properly. 
Rusita, yes the stress is Ir*e*ne" and "Mar*i*no" and all the letters are pronounced.  
Thank you all=)


----------



## Orlin

blonde9 said:


> Ohh yes they are Spanish names!(I'm Spanish). Sorry I didn't say that before, I don't really know how to use this properly.
> Rusita, yes the stress is Ir*e*ne" and "Mar*i*no" and all the letters are pronounced.
> Thank you all=)


 
В таком случае транслитерация Marino должна быть _Марино_, а для Irene возможны варианты _Ирене_, _Ирэне_ или _Ирэнэ_. (По-моему первый вариант самый вероятный.)


----------



## rusita preciosa

morzh said:


> The question asked in English, without any other language specification, by default asks for answer in English and for English sources.


Then why not Марайно?  



morzh said:


> BTW: why correcting "wanna"? Are we no allowed to use spoken forms here? I saw them used in Russian, and plenty so.





> 11. Use accepted written forms.
> This is a dictionary forum, where students come to learn: correct capitalization, grammar, spelling and punctuation are mandatory.


----------



## rusita preciosa

blonde9 said:


> .
> Rusita, yes the stress is Ir*e*ne" and "Mar*i*no" and all the letters are pronounced.


Then it would be 
*Марино*
*Ирэне*

For "breath", open a separate thread and provide full context.


----------



## morzh

rusita preciosa said:


> Then why not Марайно?



Simple. The name Marino in English (US English) is pronounced as "Марино". 
Same goes for "Moreno" - it is also "Марино" (phonetic spelling).
Since the name is not English and does not exist amidst non-spanish-speaking people.

The name "Irene", on the contrary, is widely used in US amidst non-Spanish folks, and so it is pronounced "Айрин" most of the time, unless the owner of the name says different; then it becomes what he wants it to sound like - "Ирин, Ирен, Ирене" и т.д.

It's a matter of practical rules, not theoretical. Living here, you know that the same name can be said differently.


----------



## rusita preciosa

rusita preciosa said:


> Then why not Марайно?


It was a joke


----------



## Sobakus

rusita preciosa said:


> Then it would be
> *Ирэне*


Imo, it's better to stick to some particular transliteration (е/э), especially in a single word. Phonetic pronunciation would be Ирэнэ, russified - Ирене(with soft consonants).


----------



## Spharadi

I thought, that Irina was the Russian version of Irene (or Irène in French). The name comes from the Greek Ειρήνη (Eirene) and means "mir" ="peace", the goddes of peace.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Spharadi, you are probably correct (I don't know the origin of Ирина but it sounds like a Greek name). The initial question, however, was how to write in Russian the Spanish name *Irene*.


----------



## morzh

Spharadi said:


> I thought, that Irina was the Russian version of Irene (or Irène in French). The name comes from the Greek Ειρήνη (Eirene) and means "mir" ="peace", the goddes of peace.




When someone asks how to write the English name, say, "Michael" or German "Michael" in Russian, it will be "Майкл" and "Михаэль" respectively, and not "Михаил".

When someone asks what the Russian version of the name "Michael" is, then it is "Михаил".


----------

